# This one is pretty funny, must read.



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, there once was a young man who wished to become a skilled swordsman.
So he found an old, wise grandmaster in Japan that was known for his impresive skills.
While talking to the grandmaster outside of the dojo, the young man asked the him if he would show him some of his best students, the grand master agreed and said "come inside, I show you."
So they walked inside and entered the first room of the dojo, the grandmaster points to a man carrying a sword and said "He number three best swordsman in world" as a fly flies past the swordsman. Then with a single, swift swing of the swordsman's blade the fly was sliced in half, and fell to the floor.
"Wow! that was amazing!!" said the young man, "come." said the grandmaster.

So they entered the second room of the dojo, the grandmaster points to another man with a sword and says "He number two best swordsman in world" as another fly goes by the swordsman, then with two swift swings of the swordsman's blade the fly was sliced into four pieces, and fell to the floor.
The young man was speechless. "come" says the grandmaster.

Now they entered the last room of the dojo, the grandmaster points to the next swordsman and says "He number one best swordsman in world" as another fly goes by the swordsman, then with a swift swing of the swordsman's blade the fly just kinda buzzes around then flies out the window.
Then the young man turned to the grandmaster and said "Hey!, he didn't kill that fly it just flew out the window." The grandmaster smiles and says "Yes, but that fly will never be able to have children again."

Lol, it's kinda cheesy, but still funny.


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like dialogue out of a b-movie, but it's certainly a good laugh


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 14, 2004)

Lol


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 19, 2004)

poor fly.


----------



## Seig (Oct 19, 2004)

Tarantino will make a movie out of it, claim it as his own _artistic_ idea, make a fortune, and win awards.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 19, 2004)

I laughed really loud and then busted a spleen in reference to Tarantino getting awards especially after KILL BILL LOL!!!


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 21, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 10, 2004)

Heard this one before, but always good for a laugh.  Oh yeah, cheesy jokes are the best.


Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmmm.  I wonder if I can do my husband's vasectomy with my katana ... hmmmm....


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 10, 2004)

:erg:


----------



## Silat Student (Nov 10, 2004)

Bad shesulsa, NO CHOCOLATE! :EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Bad shesulsa, NO CHOCOLATE! :EG:


 :xtrmshock NO CHOCOLATE?!?!?!?!  :anic:   ... BUT...BUT...:wah:

 *sigh*  going to my room now.  :disgust:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 10, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock NO CHOCOLATE?!?!?!?! :anic: ... BUT...BUT...:wah:
> 
> *sigh* going to my room now. :disgust:


Yes, SheSulsa... go to your room... (the LLR that is)  There is ALWAYS chocolate in the LLR


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Yes, SheSulsa... go to your room... (the LLR that is)  There is ALWAYS chocolate in the LLR


 Ahhh, yes ... my comrades in arms ... heh heh heh heh heeehhhh!:EG:

 Gonna go have my chocolate now, Silat!  neener neener


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 10, 2004)

The last time I heard that joke, the swordsman gave the fly a haircut and a circumcision.


----------

